# Reading with Rover Program questions...



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

My librarian has just asked me if my dogs would be suitable for the Reading with Rover program they are wanting to start at our local branch library. 

I have several dogs I feel would be suitable but need to ask about qualifications for doing this. My dogs are NOT certified in any therapy work .

Anyone with experience in this reading program please respond.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.readingwithrover.org/rr_startup.asp


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There are more than onel Reading With Rover programs around the country and even Reading 2 Rover programs. 

Each one would have their own qualifications and you would have to contact whichever was in your area to find out more. Now if your local library only wants you to go in with your dog than you can begin your own program, but I would be very careful because of liability issues.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Kayos and I have done the reading program. You really want to go through one of the therapy organizationd and certify the dog for liabilty issues. 

Then you need them to organize space for you, set up times for kids and advertise. When we started out it was a disorganized mess and I had a hard time driving 40 minutes each way in the winter and not have any kids. By the time we moved we had a set schedule, the kids were excited, we booked up fast and had a good time. 

We had a nice room with a window, bean bag chairs and good supply of books. 

It is a very rewarding program.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I work with a PAWS for Reading program every year with my dogs. The library set up the program, based on a National one, signed up the kids and supply every thing needed except the dogs.

The first year of the program they called me to find dogs since one of the folks there knows I am involved with a therapy program. We use all certified therapy dogs for the reading program and it takes about 9 dogs a week to be there for all the kids! 

I would never do any therapy animal work without an organization behind me with training and insurance.

Love the reading programs, by the way - very rewarding!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you want to start a program, I would recommend you register your dog(s) with one of the animal-assisted therapy organizations or one of the pet reading programs first. They provide testing, and membership benefits including insurance.

There are a number of nationally-based reading programs you might be able to join, aside from the two mentioned here are a few others:

R.E.A.D. http://www.therapyanimals.org/R.E.A.D.html

SIRIUS Reader: http://www.dogscouts.org/uploads/SIRIUS_Reader_Program.pdf

TDI's "Tail Wagging Tutors" program: http://www.tdi-dog.org/OurPrograms.aspx?Page=Children+Reading+to+Dogs


Therapy dog organizations:
http://www.dogplay.com/Activities/Therapy/join.html


I volunteered with a local program like this called Sit Stay Read. They did not work with libraries though as they work with "disadvantaged" children. They feel if the children already have access to and are using the library they are not "high risk". The program I was with usually worked with schools and community facilities or sometimes group homes in lower income areas.


----------

